# Big 4 Salary



## PKGG (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi All,

From the research done I go to know that , A Senior Associate Job in the Big Four ( EY,PWC,DTT and KPMG) would pay around 14K to 18K

what will be the case if person not working in Big 4 want to move to Big 4 for an Advisory role
Considering he is already earning around 18K

More info:
Has 6 yrs exp in Finance Field, Of which 2+ years in Dubai


Thank you


----------

